# Olight S15 titanium bead blasted photos



## ponkan (Feb 11, 2015)

Just wanted to quickly post photos of my Olight S15 ti bead blasted I took months ago. I might post a personal review in the future, but for now, the photos will suffice. 
Coming from a Nitecore ea1 (180lumens) and a Fenix e11, I am very happy with the S15, especially because it has a neutral tint (my preference). I also included comparison photos with my previous single AA battery flashlight. I run my S15 with an AW 14500 li-ion battery to bring more lumens out of this compact light. 












Unfortunately, the thread is not square edge. Moreover, I found that its difficult to screw the tail cap. The lack of anodizing makes for a gritty feeling screwing process, so I might buy some lube to make it extra smooth.




The tail cap originally had the magnet, but I replaced it with the rubber insert included in the package. I don't want to affect my electronics whenever this flashlight is close by. 




Perfectly centered Cree XM-L2



For size comparison, this was my previous workhorse single AA flashlight, the Nitecore ea1 (gen 1 180lumens). Though shorter, the ea1 has a bigger head and thus a farther throw. Can also use a 14500, but has less overall lumens than the Olight S15. Moreover, I prefer the tint on my Olight, and the ea1 tends to have a bluer tint than most cool white flashlights I have. 



I prefer the pocket clip on my ea1; Olight s15 pocket clip is too stiff.












Headstand!! Funny enough, S15 head snuggly fits in the inner portion of the ea1 head. 


Body diameter on both the S15 and EA1 is the same.




Fenix E11 has a thinner body diameter than the S15, but not that much. really surprising tbh.








As you can see, S15 is expected to be floodier than the ea1. The LED is also smaller in the ea1, which adds more to the throw.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the photos  Those threads need some lube indeed


----------

